# Vacation help....



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I know this is sad, but I've never been to Mount Rushmore. I live in ND and have never taken the journey. Done a lot of traveling, just never been there. This summer though, I think I'm going to take the family to see bear country, reptile gardens..etc..etc. My question is, since I'm sure some of you have been there, where is a good place to stay at a reasonable rate, hotel or cabin, and when is the best time to go? I was thinking the beginning of July..say the 5th..after the 4th which i'm sure is busy.

Thanks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I should add...I've done a lot of online research on where to stay, but I'm looking for some first hand experience...thanks again!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Don't feel bad buddy.....I haven't been there either. :huh:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Be ready to spend some money. The Super Eight in Rapid City goes from around $45.00 per night in off season to $100.00 per night during Summer. Supply and Demand, I guess. I used to get reservations at least a month or two in advance for business trips out to the Rapid Area.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I couldn't tell you where to stay, but we checked Rushmore out passing through on our way to Wyoming the week before labor day weekend. No crowd, little traffic and the weather was sweet. 8) I think most vacationers are done with there trips by then. I'd go again I guess.


----------



## huntinSD (Mar 1, 2004)

I would have to say your best bet would be early as possible, now til the end of may, or after all the bikers clear out at the end of August.  Unless you like to party, then plan your trip for the 2nd week in August... it's a great time... you can camp in peoples yards for $15 a night... haha. I'm sure the family would love it...

:beer:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Try Terry Peak or the other ski resort, they have some pretty good deals in the summer. Unless ya like a lot of really cool Harley's everywhere I would avoid the last part of July (Days of 76 in Deadwood) and (Sturgis Bike Rally) beginning of August sometime.

I know of a cheap place at Piedmont it might be a little risque for a family tho they have a Stripper Bar right there and the girls camp there too. :lol:

We were there Memorial Day/weekend last year, it was really nice no crowds. Check out Wall Drug too.


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Memorial Weekend (or towards the end of May) is a great time. 99% of everything is open but it is not filled to the rim with tourists yet. Shorter waits and less traffic.

Somewhere I stayed as a kid and again last year with my kids is Flintstone Village. They have camping cabins (sleep about 6-8) with only electricity. Shower facilities/restrooms are in a seperate building. If you want to mildly rough it, the kids love it, good scenery and does not cost an arm and a leg. You can grill out there or like most, eat at any of the local places. They have mini golf and the kids/you can play for free as long as they like.

Plan where you want to go before hand unless money is not an option. There is alot to do but depending on the size of the family it is easy to go way over budget.

Reptile Gardens is a good bet. Wear good shoes and clothes appropriate for the weather if you go to Rushmore. Take alot of film. If you go early/late in the year, it can be pretty warm in the day yet very cool at night, take coats if staying past sundown. Don't do Crazy Horse yet as most do not find it worthwhile right now.

If anyone has not been to Medora (Musical and Fondue) it is another one to try and make this year. Along with visiting at least 1-3 new lakes that you have never fished in ND. I am glad we don't have 10,000. Just a few hundred and most of us have not been to half (nor will we probably make it).


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

As I recall there is an evening "closing" show of Mt. Rushmore. You should really check that out.

As a young NJ, I was big into reptiles and amphibians, I could have spent DAYS at reptile gardens!

I think there is also a hot springs waterpark in that area, it is a great place with water slides, ring crosses, and a pool that is constantly 87 degrees warm with all sorts of fun little rope swings and such. And the best part...its all indoors! Fun family place, and great for kids of all ages.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Staying in Rapid City will be pretty spendy, $100+ for almost anything. I would call the Rapid City visitors bureau and check into local cabins. Remember that Deadwood, Lead, Hill City and Keystone (right by rushmore) are all in the general area and there is something to do at all of those places. There is also a load of campgrounds in the area. If you do stay in Rapid City, there is a Best Western on the south side of Rapid on Highway 16 that I ahve stayed at. Make your own waffles in the morning, mmmmmm!

Bear Country is cool, be aware that the animals may damage your vehicle (a grizzlys claws can scratch paint), I know first hand. Some other neat places to go (and take the kids) would be Wind Cave National Park, Harney Peak if you want a good hike (FYI, highest point east of the Rocky Mts.) Like nj said, Hot Spring is only about 50 miles south of Rapid City. Sylvan Lake or Pactola Reservoir are nothing like you've seen in ND, pretty awesome. There are some pretty good tours of old gold mines, you can get hot air balloon or helicopter rides. Basically, you won't be bored down there.

If you go to SD tourism web site, they will send you a huge book of stuff to do down there, it's a pretty good guide.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2004)

I loved chopper rides as a child!!!


----------

